# British Shorthair



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a lovely mixed breed I adopted from a shelter and absolutely love him to death. I'm still living at home and the thought of another animal drives my mother crazy. We have a dog and bird, and I brough the cat home without her knowing about it. Anyway - eventually when I'm on my own and settled in, I'd really like to get a dog (or two) and another cat. 

I've been doing some research on different breeds and have completely fallen for British Shorthairs. Does anyone have one? I'd love to know more from a personal standpoint rather than from breeders.

Thanks!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

DelsFan has two adorable British Shorthairs, but they haven't been online in months and never made all that many posts to start with. I remember they have them though since I was obsessing over how cute they are. Fran has a British Shorthair as well...

I think the best bet would be looking around online for British Shorthair sites, not all of them are owned by breeders. The one thing that makes me not so eager about British Shorthairs, despite their beautiful classic tabby coats, is they're apparently not lap cats and may not like being picked up either - of course every cat is different but I think this is seen as their general temperament.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I had a cat that was a rescued stray that had all the British Shorthair physical characteristics and while she didn't like to be picked up she absolutely love lap time with Papa, she was the most polite cat I've ever known.
When ever I would stir she would jump down from my lap, when I returned she would first climb on the couch and ask for permission before she crossed over to my lap, she would also press her head against my chest, this was her sign that she wanted a hug, when I hugged her she just glowed with Kitty joy.
She predated digital photography so I only have this one picture of her.
Beloved Meme, just a wonderful Kitty.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This thread is SEVEN years old. Please don't resurrect such old stuff.


----------

